# Kitchen Renovation for $300- How would you reply?



## carolinahandyma (Jan 6, 2006)

I just received this from a prospective customer. I have not yet responded. How would you reply?


_Hi there,

My husband and I are looking for a contractor to replace our kitchen countertops. We currently have 1" thick laminate covered counters that are basically made of plywood. We have purchased 1.5" thick solid oak butcher block countertops to replace them with. Our kitchen has one long countertop that is about 13.5 feet long and then a very small square on the opposing wall that is only 2 feet long. (The longest side would require a seam somewhere.)

The long side would need a sink hole cut out, and the tricky part is that we are looking for someone who can neatly cut and sand the hole for an undermount sink. Also, the long counter has a rounded or curved end. Finally we are also looking for someone with the ability to do the plumbing work necessary to remove our old sink, mount the new one and reconnect our lines and install the new faucet. We will be doing the sealing of the counters and installing the tile backsplash ourselves once the counters are in place. We can also handle the haul away of the old countertops and sink if necessary to keep costs down.

We have received quotes from other contractors but are trying to keep our cost down to $300 total. I was hoping that your company might be able to help us. We live in Durham and are interested in having the work done as soon as possible since we've purchased the counters and they are laying in our dining room floor right now. 

Thanks so much!

Andrea_


----------



## goneelkn (Jan 9, 2010)

i wouldn't


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Just tell them that their budget is not going to be enough to get a professional with the proper tools out there to do the work. Then state your price.

ASAP costs extra.
Just getting the countertop machined and mounted will probably cost more than $300.
Cutting the perfect hole, routing, sanding and mounting the sink would cost $300 by itself.
You need a licensed plumber move the plumbing and connect it. That is another $250+ in itself.

Having that work done will cost in the neighborhood of about $1K

But I'll be right over and I promise the bill will be less than $300


Willie B Hacker.


----------



## mrmike (Dec 9, 2008)

Wow, talk about someone wanting something Cheap ! I wouldn't touch that with a 10' Pole ! 
Anyhow, We have to be nice even to potential customers, so I would give them a very detailed estimate with a high price on it. Just by her letter you can tell they will be a big PITA........................


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

I wouldn't respond. 

Not sure how you consider that a prospective client? :blink:

Do all your clients name the price?

Sounds like they got other prices, and realize that its actually going to cost them to get the job done. :sad:

They will probably waste ten contractors time looking for the best deal. :w00t:

Send them to the CL Service section if you really want to help them out. 

They can/will find a hack there, who can do it for $300


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

uhh, click....:blink:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

_"You're missing a 0 in your figure. But I'm sure it's just a typo."_


----------



## Osito (Mar 4, 2008)

$300 will get you a consultion on what it will cost to do the work you reqiure


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Skipping the obvious,
an undermount in oak butcher block?
Does that sound like a bad idea
to anyone else?


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Reply:
"I'm sorry, but I do not feel that we
are able to properly address your needs 
at this time.
Thank you for considering us."


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

neolitic said:


> Skipping the obvious,
> an undermount in oak butcher block?
> Does that sound like a bad idea
> to anyone else?


Oh, it will work great! :whistling

You do need a chainsaw to make the opening though, 

And everybody knows a good chainsaw is going to cost more than 3 bills,.. :w00t:


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

It's wood, so you can just screw the sink in from the top. Or nail it. Cut the hole by plunge cutting with a skill saw. Piece o cake. Done lots of these. I would do it for $275.00


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

angus242 said:


> _"You're missing a 0 in your figure. But I'm sure it's just a typo."_


Thats the perfect responce right there  If I do say so myself. :thumbsup:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

CCCo. said:


> Oh, it will work great! :whistling
> 
> You do need a chainsaw to make the opening though,
> 
> And everybody knows a good chainsaw is going to cost more than 3 bills,..


What are you talking about?
http://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/tls/1853886101.html

I live nearby, can pick it up for you :whistling


:w00t:


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

angus242 said:


> What are you talking about?
> http://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/tls/1853886101.html
> 
> I live nearby, can pick it up for you :whistling
> ...


Your saying I got to have a cord too, ..I'm out. :blink:

Mikes the low bidder, I think he has it in the bag. :shutup:


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

angus242 said:


> What are you talking about?
> http://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/tls/1853886101.html
> 
> I live nearby, can pick it up for you :whistling
> ...


That one won't do a plunge.
It has the idiot proofing
tip guard thing.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

neolitic said:


> That one won't do a plunge.
> It has the idiot proofing
> tip guard thing.



I was being facetious. It's a Homelife :w00t:


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

I thought it said Homelite.








Clever, these Orientals!


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Opps....I guess I really need to put on some reading glasses today :blink:


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

The reply would be a non-reply since their primary motivating factor is money. 

Price is always a factor. When there is such a large gap between reality and desire, that is a rickety bridge to cross.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

bconley said:


> You didn't read the RFQ
> 
> I would give them my plumbers name.
> 
> ...



Well then go do it and quit asking us if you are really crazy.:whistling


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

carolinahandyma said:


> Here's an update on this. I spoke with her this afternoon and here are some more details.
> 
> -The counters are from Ikea.
> -The house was built in the 50's.
> ...


What would be RRP?? are you touching paint? I thought this was removing an old countertop, is the existing one painted? if you aren't replacing windows/doors or disturbing the lead paint on the plaster or drywall, then RRP wouldn't apply to this job.


----------



## carolinahandyma (Jan 6, 2006)

ApgarNJ said:


> What would be RRP?? are you touching paint? I thought this was removing an old countertop, is the existing one painted? if you aren't replacing windows/doors or disturbing the lead paint on the plaster or drywall, then RRP wouldn't apply to this job.


Not sure if it would be RRP or not since I never saw if person nor tested. But She reported that there was a painted molding around the countertop.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

a small painted moulding might not add up to 6 square feet of interior paint.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

carolinahandyma said:


> But She reported that there was a painted molding around the countertop.


Aw crap, now I'm going to lose money on this job!


----------



## carolinahandyma (Jan 6, 2006)

ApgarNJ said:


> a small painted moulding might not add up to 6 square feet of interior paint.


That's true


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Mike Finley said:


> I think I have this one almost landed. I requoted her at $260.00. I think I'm pretty close, cause the next closest guy needs a ride to the job cause he lost his license on his 3rd DUI and the customer's house is off the bus line. I think the customer is reluctant to go pick him up. I'm not selling on price here, but on quality of my company, cause I can get a ride there on my own. My pregnant girlfriend is going to drive me to the job and wait in the driveway smoking cigarettes while I do the job.



I think I may have unwittingly hired you as a sub for a project in 2003. :laughing:


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

"sorry, i don't work for duke fans."


----------



## carolinahandyma (Jan 6, 2006)

aptpupil said:


> "sorry, i don't work for duke fans."



Funny! I would lose a large chunk of my customers if I did that





.


----------



## timberrat (Jun 18, 2010)

send countertops back cause you cant have it done for 300 the sinkhole alone would cost over that tell them if they want a serious bid you will give them one but i agree sounds to me like a royal pita by the sound of the message


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

kevjob said:


> We have a winner at $380.00. "Gutter tell him what he's won"


Not sure if anyone else got that reference, but I love that movie....


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

for $300 i will completely change the look of your kitchen, your fridge will be completely emtpy of your beer, and any steak or chicken will also be gone. however your counters will still be sitting on the floor and you will be scratching your head at the end of the day. expecting your call:blink:


----------



## gwonder (Jul 27, 2010)

hahhahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahah ya right good luck with that

sometimes you gotta drop back and punt



carolinahandyma said:


> I just received this from a prospective customer. I have not yet responded. How would you reply?
> 
> 
> _Hi there,_
> ...


----------



## hard hat const. (Jul 27, 2010)

first of all, its not a hard job, we are talking 21/2 hrs max 300.00 make that money. install that thing feed them kids


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

hard hat const. said:


> first of all, its not a hard job, we are talking 21/2 hrs max 300.00 make that money. install that thing feed them kids


Way to introduce yourself! How ya doing? I'm jay, I work for a bathroom remodeling co. Been doing plumbing and bathrooms for over 8 years. I have been doing carpentry work on the side during that time and recently started my own carpentry business part-time. Doing mostly trim-work and some cabinetry....
Something like that. 

I would do the plumbing for around $300 alone. 2 1/2hrs? Really. I've had some vanity installs take longer than that. Things go wrong and people make mistakes. I'd buy a new countertop if I messed it up. Would you?
That's where $300 is way too low. And you know if the shut-offs are bad then she'll expect you to replace them for free. Cabinets have water damage, oops again. "they weren't falling apart before you started ripping things apart." Just not worth it.


----------



## iHandy (Oct 10, 2007)

*Just my opinion...*

Recently, I installed one of these. The sink cut out was all curves, so I made a router template to get a clean opening....

I know the HO said they wanted to apply the finish, but that has to be done before installation, and after cut-outs are made. I found IKEA butcherblock takes 5 coats of Waterlox on the top, and 4 on the bottom to seal nicely. If its not sealed well, it will fail. I don't want anything to do with a job that's going to fail.

Nor would I subsidize a cheap customer. I'd rather spend a day hustling, promoting and beating the bushes for reasonable clients.


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

WHO YOU GONNA CALL?!? A criagslist contractor!


----------



## Cmpletehomeserv (Jan 12, 2010)

Ha! They need to double their number for me to consider it.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

hard hat const. said:


> first of all, its not a hard job, we are talking 21/2 hrs max 300.00 make that money. install that thing feed them kids


I know you meant 21 1/2 hours right? 

This is how it would go.

Arrive at 8:00

Dishes all over the counters. Cupboards full. Homeowner has gone to work.

Do the dishes and move all the stuff to the dining room. 

Demo the counter tops. You're in a hurry so accidentally scuff the paint in a few places AND you drop a hammer/skillsaw and break a tile.

12:00 go to lunch. Stop by home depot. p/u color matched behr paint, try to find matching tile no go but you found some construction adhesive you think might work.

1:30 Counter top is too big/too small.  Wait it's both at the same time. How do these cheap a$$ clients always manage to defy the laws of physics?!?

1:45 Call customer - get voice mail. Nothing more to be done here. Go home.

2:45 Get home. Phone rings. It's the customer. And they're pissed!!!! 

3:00 Go back to job. P/u countertop. Return to ikea and get right size.

5:00 drop off countertop. Well shouldn't take too long tomorrow.. Head on home. Hit traffic. Get home about 630-7.


8:00 Walk in the door and unload tools again. Crap the ho's made a HUGE dinner last night. Do the dishes again.

9:30 Install counter top.

12:00 go to lunch.

1:00 Sink, plumbing hardware or hoses are the wrong size and/or leaking. Go to plumbing house and get parts.

5:00 Done. Home owner is not home from work yet. You were hoping to get paid as you need to put gas in the truck after all of the driving you've done.

8:00 am. Phone rings. Customer is pissed!!! There is dust on the floor and the sink was supposed to be mounted 3" off center. You better pony up the money to replace the counter top and come out and reinstall or you're not getting paid.


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## zerotiger (Aug 18, 2010)

*keep it professional*

Sarcasm has no place in a professional business. Keep it polite and explain that they will be hard pressed to find any contractor for that rate and if they do, be sure to check references. 
Always strive to make a good impression. You never know, there could be a referral down the road or they may call everyone in town and get laughed at. When they look back and see that you treated them with respect, they'll call again with a more appropriate budget.


----------



## StevenJ (Aug 8, 2010)

Great! And how would you like to pay the remaining balance ma'am, we do take credit cards.


----------



## mgb (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm a one man show and most I could do for that price is install the countertop for cash.

Actually bringing in subtrades plus disposing of old material, cutting sealing, e.t.c. It's gotta be closing in near $1000 easy.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

My custom kitchen maker charges $1000/ft. and no counter tops.:laughing:


----------



## The smart way (Sep 9, 2010)

I think you taken away the incentive for a pro to do the job.


----------



## William lan (Aug 12, 2010)

StevenJ said:


> Great! And how would you like to pay the remaining balance ma'am, we do take credit cards.



Nice one,
This will be the best reply.


----------



## paulibra79 (Nov 2, 2010)

zerotiger said:


> Sarcasm has no place in a professional business. Keep it polite and explain that they will be hard pressed to find any contractor for that rate and if they do, be sure to check references.
> Always strive to make a good impression. You never know, there could be a referral down the road or they may call everyone in town and get laughed at. When they look back and see that you treated them with respect, they'll call again with a more appropriate budget.


Good post, zerotiger. That's how professional be a professional. Customers with no idea of the cost in market should not be laughed. After all they are not in this trade and they merely want a job done and your quotation. What's wrong? Zerotiger provide us good point here. Simple. Service oriented. Most customers not only care price. They care your professional service more than you've thought. So, be polite and make your calculation. Then tell your customer the truth, what would be reasonable cost you and most of other contractor may accept.


----------



## mc handyman (May 17, 2009)

Why wouldn't you just give them a price breakdown of how you interpret the job. Give them the numbers. Tell them the cost of the plumber sub, the neccesary hardware and everything you could see being involved.

I have ran into these so many times that I hate to just say no to a job. Go to a local car dealership and tell them you have a $9,000 dollar budget for a 2009 model truck. They will sell you a $12,000 truck before you know it. Sometimes you need to just bring folks back to earth. If they don't give in you can always send them here.....

www.craigslist.com

:thumbup:


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

carolinahandyma said:


> _
> We have received quotes from other contractors but are trying to keep our cost down to $300 total.
> Thanks so much!
> 
> Andrea_


"Good Luck Andrea.'


----------



## FreedomBuilders (Apr 18, 2010)

My labor is very inexpensive. I work for Love...It's my overhead from Governmental surcharges, Federal & State taxes, insurance, utilities, vehicle, tools, maintenance coupled with materials, sales tax & other costs of doing business/living that add a monetary price tag...*:whistling
*


----------



## valparaiso (Mar 9, 2010)

Mike Finley said:


> I think I have this one almost landed. I requoted her at $260.00. I think I'm pretty close, cause the next closest guy needs a ride to the job cause he lost his license on his 3rd DUI and the customer's house is off the bus line. I think the customer is reluctant to go pick him up. I'm not selling on price here, but on quality of my company, cause I can get a ride there on my own. My pregnant girlfriend is going to drive me to the job and wait in the driveway smoking cigarettes while I do the job.


oh my,you have worked the northwest indiana market 

that description nailed a knucklehead my brother-in-law brought to a demo job. he paid him $8.50 an hour and bought him mcdonalds for lunch. i found out when i showed up. i had a very stern discussion with my brother-in-law about who he is networking with and who he is bringing to the job. my point was the cost opportunity of an $8.50 an hour guy. what did it cost us in future opportunity with the client or other neighbors. then again the client did ask me about roundhouse kicks. i was confused. apparently the $8.50 jackie chan wannabe was doing drywall tear out practicing his roundhouse kicks. he showed the client his proficiency. well jackie chan was released from employment immediately. i let my brother-in-law finish the demo himself. i didn't lose it with my brother-in-law but was thinking about roundhouse kicks as i was speaking with him.


----------



## Rob PA (Aug 30, 2010)

have the customer pick out their own materials...they will quickly see it will be above 300

i dont think giving them a cost breakdown would make any difference...common sense would tell you 300 is way too low


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

valparaiso said:


> oh my,you have worked the northwest indiana market
> 
> that description nailed a knucklehead my brother-in-law brought to a demo job. he paid him $8.50 an hour and bought him mcdonalds for lunch. i found out when i showed up. i had a very stern discussion with my brother-in-law about who he is networking with and who he is bringing to the job. my point was the cost opportunity of an $8.50 an hour guy. what did it cost us in future opportunity with the client or other neighbors. then again the client did ask me about roundhouse kicks. i was confused. apparently the $8.50 jackie chan wannabe was doing drywall tear out practicing his roundhouse kicks. he showed the client his proficiency. well jackie chan was released from employment immediately. i let my brother-in-law finish the demo himself. i didn't lose it with my brother-in-law but was thinking about roundhouse kicks as i was speaking with him.


 
:laughing:

Did you ask him if he ever took his ten speed off any sweet jumps or spent any time in Alaska hunting wolverines with his uncle??


----------



## valparaiso (Mar 9, 2010)

i don't believe his name was napoleon dynamite:laughing:


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

"Bow to your Sensei!"


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

I hired a guy one time, who told me "I need to make 15 dollars an hour. I'm not working for beer money."

The thing is, he spent all his money on Jack Daniels.:laughing:

Foot to ass....Next.


----------

